# Custom Bumper for Teryx



## tmcgee09

Just threw this together yesterday with some help from Rmax. Didnt really wanna spend the money to buy one so we built it. Let me know what cha think


----------



## Polaris425

looks good! Maybe throw ya some d-rings or shackles on it for looks. lol. Or actual pulling if its strong enough, which it looks like it is.


----------



## tmcgee09

Thanks and Yea thats what we are gonna do i just finished the main part yesterday cause we went ridin today so i wanted to just have it ready to go today


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Looks pretty stout. D-rings or tow hooks would look sweet. 

Mud slingin' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I think the guy that runs into the back of you is gonna hate it!! That's what I think. It looks solid. You can always build a better bumper than you can buy, i my opinion. Most of the ones you buy are just pretty, they wouldn't hold up to any real punishment. I don't think we will say that about the one you have now.


----------



## brutemike

heavy-duty thats all

commando tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck

Looks nice and sturdy, definitely will protect the hell outta the back of your bike. My stepdad built one for his Rex as well....I'll have to try to get some pics of it, its already stopped a Honda Rincon, didn't do anything to the Rex but scratch the bumper, honda drove out with a dented front push bar and busted headlight.


----------



## tmcgee09

Yes it's definitely strong a d ima try to put some shackles on it this week and will add some more pics when I do. But I definitely think whoever hits it won't like it as much as I do. Think I might try to start on a front bumper if anyone has any suggestions or ideas


----------



## tmcgee09

Well yall wanted some shackles. Just got em done let me know what cha think. Used 1" x 4" solid steel for the mounts


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## Remington721

Looking good!


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?sdrqfb


----------



## tmcgee09

Thanks im gonna do a little bit more to it this weekend and post some more pics and start on the front bumper so any suggestions on that would be much appreciated


----------

